# jtable checkbox in header / spaltenüberschrift



## Christoph74 (1. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

kann ich in der Spaltenüberschrift einer Table eine chekbox abbilden/einbauen?

danke
christoph


----------



## velaluka (1. Okt 2009)

Ja,
mit TableColumn.setHeaderRenderer(...) sollte es gehen...
Ciao velaluka



Nachtrag


----------



## Christoph74 (2. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

danke, die Anzeige funktioniert schon mal.
Nur Leider kann ich die Checkboxen nicht anklicken (hab auch schon mal enabled zusätzlich auf true gesetzt) :-(

christoph


----------



## André Uhres (3. Okt 2009)

Christoph74 hat gesagt.:


> Nur Leider kann ich die Checkboxen nicht anklicken


Versuch's mit einem MouseListener auf dem TableHeader. In mouseClicked(..) können wir dann die Checkbox mit doClick() aktivieren. Etwa so:

```
public void mouseClicked(final MouseEvent e) {
    JTableHeader header = (JTableHeader) (e.getSource());
    int column = header.getTable().columnAtPoint(e.getPoint());
    int CHECKBOX_COLUMN = 0;//den Spaltenindex der Checkboxspalte angeben
    if (CHECKBOX_COLUMN == header.getTable().convertColumnIndexToModel(column)) {
        doClick();
        header.repaint();
    }
}
```


----------



## Christoph74 (5. Okt 2009)

super...danke...hat funktioniert...


----------

